# Itchy area around Cannula ...



## treasure_ireland

Hi All,

Its my third day for cannula today, however the area is feeling abit itchy. There is no redness though.

Could this be the adhesive? (i dont normally get reactions to plasters, etc.)

Thanks


----------



## Freddie99

Heya,

I find that towards the end of the third day they tend to be a bit itchy. Sometimes it's the adhesive or sometimes it's the fact I've had it in for three days. I also find that it's because there's a decent amount of belly stubble growing underneath the adhesive. I shave the sites as it makes it less painful to pull out.

Tom


----------



## treasure_ireland

Hi,

Ok so prob best to change it then, its only just been over two days.

Well I dont have any belly stubble, haha, so thats not the prob!

Thanks for your help 

Rebecca


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hi Rebecca,
Ask for some cavilon spray this is a protective barrier which should stop you itching.
It comes in cream or spray. Avoid the cream as it has proved to cause problems with cannula sticking.

Sue


----------



## Liz!

What is in it Sue? 

I find it's better to change as soon as there's itching as it always means an infection is on the way even if not that evident yet.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Liz! said:


> What is in it Sue?
> 
> I find it's better to change as soon as there's itching as it always means an infection is on the way even if not that evident yet.



Hi Liz,
I have no idea what's in it  It's a no sting barrier film.
I use it as I am allergic to sticking plaster it makes me itch. Cavilon stops the problem. touches wood when saying this, I have never had an infection from a cannula.


----------



## Jennywren

Im sitting here itching mine as im reading lol , i am allergic to plasters and tapes though .Doctor gave me Cavilon spray and i found it made no difference at all , No infection just  really sensitive skin , Just learned to live with itch


----------



## shiv

Rebecca I can send you some Cavilon if you want to try it?

I change mine after 2 days as I find by the third day it's really itchy! Itchniness generally means it needs to be changed


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Jennywren said:


> Im sitting here itching mine as im reading lol , i am allergic to plasters and tapes though .Doctor gave me Cavilon spray and i found it made no difference at all , No infection just  really sensitive skin , Just learned to live with itch



Have you tried skin tac?
http://www.mghealthcare.co.uk/products.aspx This works even better, but can't be had on prescription.
I just make sure I fold it very carefully and put it back in it's wrapper so can be used 4 times.


----------



## Jennywren

Thanks sue i have asked for a free sample


----------



## treasure_ireland

Hi All,

Thanks for all your reply's 

I bought some Sterets the other day, and pharmacy told me they are available on prescription & so is Cavilon Spray, so il try and add that soon!

I took that cannula out, and put a new one in on other side of belly. It stopped itching as soon as I removed it. Im on third day now, and no itching, so last one must of been a bad one!

In future if I get itchy il just change 

Thanks again!


----------



## shiv

I'm on either day 3 or 4 of this cannula and it isn't itching at all - I think this is because I have barely put anything through it due to being ill for 2 days. My normal total daily dose is in the 40s, and I had a grand total of 24u yesterday (16 of that is basal) and so far today I've had 15.75u - a whopping 3.8u of bolus today!!

Normally I change mine every other day so this is v unusual for me!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

shiv said:


> I'm on either day 3 or 4 of this cannula and it isn't itching at all - I think this is because I have barely put anything through it due to being ill for 2 days. My normal total daily dose is in the 40s, and I had a grand total of 24u yesterday (16 of that is basal) and so far today I've had 15.75u - a whopping 3.8u of bolus today!!
> 
> Normally I change mine every other day so this is v unusual for me!



Hi Shiv,
Just a heads up for you. Make sure you do not leave your cannula in for more than 3 days. This is because if left longer unseen scar tissue builds up.
I found this out when told off by my pump trainer for committing this sin.


----------



## shiv

Fear not - I've just changed it. I'm normally strict with changing it but after 2 days of vomiting, I'd lost track.

#onlyhuman


----------

